# drain plug



## moonpa61 (May 9, 2014)

Hi, I am fixing up a Case 400, that has been sitting for years. I want to drain the transmission, but am not sure where the transmission drain is. The engine oil plug is quite obvious, but there are several others, two within a foot of each other. which one is it?

Thanks


----------

